
Jare.io, an Instant and Free CDN - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2016/03/30/jare-instant-free-cdn.html?2016-13
======
manigandham
AWS CloudFront is already very cheap and easy to get setup, probably less than
5 mins. No reason to go through a 3rd party. CloudFlare is even easier, better
and completely free.

I don't see why this is worth the risk (or IMO, the trouble).

~~~
x5n1
CloudFront is cheap to start using, it does not stay cheap much like most of
Amazon's offerings.

~~~
manigandham
Then use CloudFlare.

And if it doesnt stay cheap for you, then why would it for this guy? He even
says to keep the traffic small in which case paying for your own CloudFront
distribution with the security, performance and control it brings is far
better.

------
zitterbewegung
Ease of use and price I don't think are the most important issues when you the
most important issue is reliability and how do I know you won't shut this down
because too many people use your service .

------
GroSacASacs
Why is it free ? How do you pay the servers ?

>If your traffic is huge, you need your own account in CloudFront or somewhere
else. My service is for small projects.

Can you define exactly what small is ?

~~~
subway
Small is probably "Anything goes until I see my bill next month"...

------
drchiu
Kudos and props for offering a service like this. Could basically be abused
very easily by some nefarious dev.

~~~
rubinho_
So why give props and kudos? It a very bald idea but (and I am talking from my
own experience) when offering free services like this; when they really get
picked up in no time you can not afford to keep them up unless you start to
implement a paid service. In this case that would mean just reselling
CloudFront one-on-one. So, cool for now but not really maintainable if you ask
me.

~~~
skuhn
In theory there is an arbitrage opportunity here, given that with enough users
on the service Jare could be paying for most of the bandwidth at higher tiers
($0.06 - $0.02) and solo the users would likely be in the lower tiers ($0.085
- $0.08).

However, I suspect without an AWS Partner agreement in place, they will be
skating on thin ice.

